# Your favorite WNBA player(s)



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

My favs in no order are:
Janell Burse
Diana Taurasi
Ruth Riley
Penny Taylor
Anna DeForge
Lisa Leslie
Maria Stepanova
Sue Bird
Tina Thompson


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Sue Bird and Becky Hammon..


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ruth Riley!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Ruth Riley!


Second that one.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Margo Dydek


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Ruth Riley!



I met Ruth Riley here in Houston about a year and a half ago. She was here playing with one of the winter league teams. She was so nice. I got an autograph and a picture with her. Made my day.


Fav. Player in order
Sheryl Swoopes
Tina Thompson
Janeth Arcain
Dawn Staley
Yo Griffith
and
Swin Cash


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

casebeck22 said:


> Ruth Riley!


She is probably my favorite!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Diana Taurasi
Sue Bird
Lisa Leslie
Dawn Staley


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

These are some really good lists...but, you all are not giving any love to arguably the best female basketball player on the planet...Lauren Jackson.

If she could just get herself healthy, I would love to see how much she would dominate. I re-watched Game Three of the first round of the WNBA 2005 playoffs again, and to see LJ get through the double and triple teams was incredible...you just have to see her to believe her. All you can do is shake your head in awe and wonder when she is healthy and on.

I know Stace and Trace disagree with me, so take your best shots...LOL.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> These are some really good lists...but, you all are not giving any love to arguably the best female basketball player on the planet...Lauren Jackson.
> 
> If she could just get herself healthy, I would love to see how much she would dominate. I re-watched Game Three of the first round of the WNBA 2005 playoffs again, and to see LJ get through the double and triple teams was incredible...you just have to see her to believe her. All you can do is shake your head in awe and wonder when she is healthy and on.
> 
> I know Stace and Trace disagree with me, so take your best shots...LOL.


Lol. Lauren's a great player, nowhere near my favorite, but a great player. GOD I loved Game 3 of the first round of playoffs. It felt so good to upset the then reigning champs.  I loved how Sheryl grabbed her 10th rebound and LJ knocked it out of her hand out of frustration. Still can't believe we stole 2 games in Seattle. Hehe.


----------



## princesscandace21 (Nov 5, 2005)

Katie Smith


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

princesscandace21 said:


> Katie Smith


i dont like her


----------



## princesscandace21 (Nov 5, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i dont like her



So....this is a thread to list your favorite players and I said mine. 

And it'd be nice to have a reason instead of just "I don't like her."


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Janeth Arcain

[email protected]! LJ muahahaha


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Janeth Arcain


i love her!


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Becky Hammon and Lisa Lesile


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> Lisa Lesile


shes ok


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No one.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Agent K said:


> No one.


do u not like the wnba?


----------

